# Drywall over hurricane straps



## scubadore (Dec 20, 2011)

I have quite a few of these hurricane straps to deal with. Is it best to cut out the drywall around these straps and then hot patch the hole?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Just make sure the nails are set and go right over them.


----------



## scubadore (Dec 20, 2011)

Even with the nails set there may be a noticeable bump. And I won't be able to screw in very close to the straps either. I was considering using glue over the metal.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Trust me, no one but you will know or see it. Your over thinking this.


----------



## scubadore (Dec 20, 2011)

OK, thanks Joe


----------



## loneframer (Mar 27, 2009)

It looks like whoever installed those was conscientious of the guy who will follow him. I agree, just rock over it. We always glue and screw.

I've worked on many homes that were loaded with straps, clips and hangers. No special considerations were ever given to hardware.


----------



## havalife (Mar 23, 2011)

You will not notice unless they do not cut for the transition to the strap.


----------



## JustADoc (Jul 17, 2011)

joecaption said:


> Trust me, no one but you will know or see it. Your over thinking this.


I agree. Just put drywall over the electrical protectors which nail to the face of the stud and they're pretty close to the thickness of hurricane straps. No problems. I think all of us DIY guys really over think it!


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Just a side thought;I would air seal the plywood/stud joints while it is open. Caulk the cathedral ceiling drywall where it meets the wall top plate (before wall drywall) to stop heat loss (ice dams) there if in a heating climate. Did you pass frame inspection?

Gary


----------



## coupe (Nov 25, 2011)

we always hung right over them. glue and screw/nail, if and ran diagonally- corner braces? run bead of glue on entire strap to prevent rattles. nobody will ever see them unless you tell or point them out!


----------



## scubadore (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks everyone. This is an older home, the room was never finished. The framing passed back in 96.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Good to know, thanks!

Forgot the references for you;pp. 21; http://www.engr.psu.edu/phrc/training/understandingbarriers.pdf

http://www.buildingscience.com/documents/digests/bsd-135-ice-dams

http://www.buildingscience.com/documents/information-sheets/air-barriers-airtight-drywall-approach/

Gary


----------

